# USE="-java" net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5 fails

## chrisashton84

I've seen several bug reports and topics about mDNSResponder failing with the java use flag set, but I don't have java enabled and it still fails for me:

```

 * Running emake  os=linux CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared OPT_CFLAGS=-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe LIBFLAGS= STRIP=true

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I../mDNSCore -I../mDNSShared -W -Wall -DPID_FILE=\"/var/run/mdnsd.pid\" -DMDNS_UDS_SERVERPATH=\"/var/run/mdnsd\" -DNOT_HAVE_SA_LEN -DUSES_NETLINK -DHAVE_LINUX -Os -DMDNS_DEBUGMSGS=0  -O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -c -o objects/prod/PosixDaemon.c.o PosixDaemon.c

Assembler messages:

FATAL: can't create objects/prod/PosixDaemon.c.o: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I../mDNSCore -I../mDNSShared -W -Wall -DPID_FILE=\"/var/run/mdnsd.pid\" -DMDNS_UDS_SERVERPATH=\"/var/run/mdnsd\" -DNOT_HAVE_SA_LEN -DUSES_NETLINK -DHAVE_LINUX -Os -DMDNS_DEBUGMSGS=0  -O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -c -o objects/prod/mDNSPosix.c.o mDNSPosix.c

make: *** [objects/prod/PosixDaemon.c.o] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  mDNSResponder-107.5.ebuild, line 38:   Called die

!!! make mDNSPosix failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

System info:

```

Portage 2.1_pre7-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 240

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig confcache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/wine/porttmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amarok ansi apache2 async avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bl blas bonjour bzip2 cairo canvas cddb cdparanoia cjk commercial crypt cscope cups dbus dga dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dynagraph edl emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gif gimp glitz gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal hou howl httpd imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal latex ldap lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska mjpeg mmap mozdevelop mozilla mozsha1 mp3 mpeg musicbrainz mysql mythtv nas ncurses net nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl oss pam pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime quotes rdesktop readline samba scanner sdl sensord server shout silc skins smux sou spell sql ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg t1lib tcpd tetex theora threads tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vim vim-pager vim-with-x vorbis wxwindows xanim xine xml xmlreader xmlwriter xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

I can't find reports of this error anywhere, anyone have any ideas?  I suppose I can just mask this version (as the previous version still emerges correctly) but I hate doing that as I usually forget to unmask it later.

----------

## kfiaciarka

I use latest kde but I don't have this mDNSResponder installed:/ My advice is to put less USE flags in make.conf. If you want more use flag you can set it per package in /etc/portage/packege.use.

----------

## interested1

Take zeroconf out of your make.conf file.  Doing this will allow you to avoid  mDNSResponder altogether, and you can get straight to KDE stuff.

----------

## srlinuxx

I'm having the same problem with updating mDNSResponder.  I've tried it with -java and don't have zeroconf in my use flags.

----------

## chrisashton84

Thanks for the replies, but I was choosing it for a reason  :Smile:  I was hoping to test the bonjour support in gaim, and from what I understood I needed zeroconf support built in.  I was also curious about kde's support for zeroconf.  (Oh, and yes, I've set every one of those use flags for a reason... one or two might have slipped in that I don't need, but for the most part those are my system-wide choices, and I do use /etc/portage/package.use for exceptions).  Since this isn't a life-and-death issue, and there's only been one other person with the problem, I'm not going to bother with it for now I suppose, but it sure seems like a packaging / source error that would affect more than a couple of people...

----------

## srlinuxx

there's been a few with the problem posting around, just no real solution yet.  This error is messing up my -u world.  I just kinda jumped in here too hoping the developers might see that several are having this issue.

----------

## dolcraith

Yeah, I was having the same problem, try emergeing version 98 and then upgrading to 107.5 should solve your problems.

----------

## chrisashton84

 *dolcraith wrote:*   

> Yeah, I was having the same problem, try emergeing version 98 and then upgrading to 107.5 should solve your problems.

 

Tried your suggestion, but unfortunately it didn't work for me.  I think for now this gets masked.

----------

## Tagx

Try emerging mDNSResponder with MAKEOPTS="-j1".  That worked for me.

----------

## srlinuxx

 *Tagx wrote:*   

> Try emerging mDNSResponder with MAKEOPTS="-j1".  That worked for me.

 

I'll be dawg'd, that did do it! 

Thanks!

----------

## wolfbite_aus

same here

one of those packages that cant handle more than one?

ebuild should be updated to reflect.

----------

## lmarcini

 *Tagx wrote:*   

> Try emerging mDNSResponder with MAKEOPTS="-j1".  That worked for me.

 

Thank you ! It worked for me !

----------

## Kollin

For me MAKEOPTS was not enough!

This line did it guys   :Very Happy:  :

```
USE="java elibc_FreeBSD -debug" LDFLAGS="" MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge =net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5 
```

Don`t ask me why- i don`t know   :Wink: 

----------

## lynczu

My dump was a little bit different:

```
/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/ccx2vKTY.o: In function `myTimerCallBack':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe0f): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe60): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe99): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRemoveRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xf2d): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xf7b): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/ccx2vKTY.o: In function `HandleEvents':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x12a6): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefSockFD'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x12d7): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefSockFD'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x140a): undefined reference to `DNSServiceProcessResult'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1445): undefined reference to `DNSServiceProcessResult'

/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/ccx2vKTY.o: In function `RegisterProxyAddressRecord':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1646): undefined reference to `DNSServiceCreateConnection'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x16e3): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegisterRecord'

/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/ccx2vKTY.o: In function `RegisterService':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1957): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/ccx2vKTY.o: In function `main':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1b1a): undefined reference to `DNSServiceEnumerateDomains'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1b5b): undefined reference to `DNSServiceEnumerateDomains'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1c53): undefined reference to `DNSServiceBrowse'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1d4a): undefined reference to `DNSServiceResolve'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1fbb): undefined reference to `DNSServiceQueryRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x2042): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x210f): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x21b2): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x21fc): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x229f): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x22dd): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x2337): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefDeallocate'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x234d): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefDeallocate'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [build/dns-sd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/base/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/work/mDNSResponder-107.5/Clients'

make: *** [../Clients/build/dns-sd] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1540:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  mDNSResponder-107.5.ebuild, line 40:   Called die
```

setting MAKEOPTS, as u said, to j1 saves the merge, thx  :Smile: 

----------

